# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Biete Bonn, Suche Leipzig zum 1. klinischen Semester

## sosodo

Hey!

Biete Bonn, suche einen Tauschpartner in Leipzig fr das 1. klinische Semester. Physikum ist nach inoffiziellen Lsungen schon bestanden.
Kann weiterhin auch eine Ringtauschmglichkeit (beide Physikum bestanden) nach Greifswald anbieten. Leider ist unser Ringtauschpartner von Leipzig nach Greifswald abgesprungen..

Antwort bitte an: dclbonn{t}aol.com

Gru Daniel

----------

